# Robert Sorby Pro-Edge



## Dynamode (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello, Is there any Turners on here using a Pro-Edge, I need some advice?????


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I haven't used one but what kind of problems are you having?


----------



## Dynamode (Sep 5, 2010)

*Pro-Edge Reply*

Hello, I have just purchased a Pro-Edge Deluxe, with the hope that it will put a razor sharp edge on my Sorby Chisels, I am using a 60/120 Ceramic Belt, but no matter what i sharpen, (they are sharp), but not razor sharp, am i doing something wrong??????

Any Help & Advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I use basic dry grinder to sharpen my tools, spindle and bowl gouges are not razor sharp after touching up the edge. I can get shavings from a piece of wood mounted in the lathe, with those tools rotating by wood by hand. That test works with either dry or wet wood.


Same thing with my skew chisels, do not go to the grinder as much, do touch up with a diamond credit card a lot. I definitely hone my skews after touching up on the grinder. 



If your tools are cutting great if not touch up the edge. Someone may come along explain better than I can why you do not want or need a razor or scalpel edge on your turning tools


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I am not familiar with it but I did take a look at it. It seems the 120 belt is standard which is fine for grinding. They do offer other belts up to 3000 but then you would have to swap belts. I also saw they have a Honing Wheel and Honing Wheel Arbor as well as a buffing mop. I think the honing wheel is what you need for razor sharp.
The honing wheel should bring up a wire edge (different from a woodturners burr) and the mop should clean that off.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

A wordsmith with gift of gab wrote an outstanding article on sharpening turning tools that cannot find. His explanation using both science and common sense told you why cannot have a knife, razor, scalpel edge on your turning tools. While do not have a razor edge on my turning tools can cut skin if not careful. 


*The symptoms of dullness are: *
1. More force is required to keep the tool stable.
2. A rougher surface is produced with more tear-out.
3. More dust and less shavings emerge from the tool.
4. More heat is produced, especially on dry wood.. 

SORBY HONING WHEEL (PEBOND)
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/cgi-bin/81783513/mac/additmdtl.mac/showItemDetail?loadItem=SZ00116


I am not sure how long ago made my own MDF honing disk, after reading an article. Bought three bars with different honing compounds Grizzly.. It replaced a cloth buffing wheel and compounds had been using. Not done correctly can dull your tools. Still have both somewhere in my shop. Stopped used honing wheels because did not see a difference.

MDF Honing Disk
http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/HoningDisk/HoningDisk.htm


----------

